# sharks from bob sikes???



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

okay so me and my buddy where fishing from sikes about a month ago.....and we where catching some really nice trout on live shrimp.then the lady fish went hitting mirro lures..we butterflied one and hooked him to a 9/0 hook on a spin reel that held about 200 yards of 30# mono. after a while the drag went to screaming; and shortly after it followed up with a line break. this happened one more time.....does anybody have any clue what is was? I'm thinking some sort of shark????I'm taking the senator 12/0 out this sat. (just in case)


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Did the line get cut or did it break?? It very well could have been a shark..They are a little harder to target from sykes but there are some swimming around there..


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

broke...it wasn't a clean cut and i did have much to reel in afterwords either


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

ive caught a 5ft blacktip off sikes and seen a 6ft bull as well. dunno if a 12/0 is necessary though. good luck!


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I have caught several black tips on the west side of the new little pier at the Gulf Breeze side of the bridge I have also gcaught some monster reds in there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Sig (10/11/2009)*I have caught several black tips on the west side of the new little pier at the Gulf Breeze side of the bridge I have also gcaught some monster reds in there.


thats one of my favorite places to shark fish at, it really is the best condition if you can get a slight outgoing tide with some N winds so you can blow a balloon out

and yes i would DEFINATELY bring the 12/0


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanx for all the advice....didn't get to go yet..something came up but i'll def try as soon as i can get out there!


----------

